# Weird Behaviour from my Dog....



## Jessica (Jan 22, 2011)

So i have two border collies, and there has been rocks showing up on their dog beds... We have 'broken brick' layed out in the back yard, and it has been showing up on their dog beds which are nowhere near it... None of the family have been putting it there, and no one else (except one family friend) goes out there (because they bite). So it seems that the dogs must be putting it there somehow... and it is not just one or two stones... it is a reasonably segnificant amount... :S 

Anybody have any ideas about why they might be doing this? or any other theories on how they might be getting there???

Thankyou from Jess :]


----------



## Smithers (Jan 22, 2011)

Slowly building a mound to use as a look out ....Seriously no idea,... my dogs used to bring sticks bits n pieces of stuff onto their bedding all the time and I'd catch them sitting and chewing on them,......heard of a few dogs in my time who liked to chew on rocks,...possibly they are amusing themselves,...do they get out of yard much?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 22, 2011)

Haha, love the idea 
Yeah we walk them most days... and i have never really seen them chewing on them or doing anything like that... :s it is just weird....

Thanks


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 22, 2011)

My daughter has a staffy that throws rocks (with her mouth) chases them, picks them up, and throws them again......she is special


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe they're preparing to lay eggs?
Are they gravid?

Just kidding.

I'd say go to the vet and ask them.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 22, 2011)

shellfisch: Haha, that is weird... I suppose dogs can be like humans with their weird habits 

Plimpy: lol  
hmm, that is a good idea, maybe i should ask them next time we take the dogs.. but they mayy think it is dumb question or something


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 22, 2011)

They're a vet, they're there to help.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah i guess :] thankyou :]


----------



## Jen (Jan 22, 2011)

I had a dog that used to chew the eyes out of his toys - we gave him a heap of those 'squeezed' looking dogs from maccas - and hide them under his cushion. We found a pile of them one day when were cleaning, it was very creepy. They just do weird stuff sometimes.
Shellfisch - my staffy cross does the same thing with her toys, her biscuits, bits of paper, random bits of crud she finds around the place....


----------



## Jessica (Jan 22, 2011)

Ohhh, so u guys dont think it is anything we should worry about then... thankyou :]


----------



## Defective (Jan 22, 2011)

all i can suggest is to put mesh/chicken wire over the broken bricks and make it so the wire cant be dug up by ur dogs. this will hopefully deter them because of their inability to pick the bricks/rocks up from that area. any loose rocks that are bite size (fit in their mouth) do the same. 
how old are they? it may just be a boredom thing because being working dogs and herding sheep all day they're usually pretty nackered and just flop til the next day. if you haven't already, maybe speak to your vet about their behaviour and express your concerns.

sorry i can't help much, but i had a border collie when i was quite young and we had to give her away because of the boredom factor and she went to a farmer.


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 22, 2011)

my puppy does that. mainly when hes teething but i think he likes the texture of them could be bordom to..


----------



## Jessica (Jan 22, 2011)

Lambert: Ohh thankyou, but the area we have the broken brick in is too big to mesh it all.... umm i think one is around 10 and the other 7-8

nagini-baby: Oh that is interesting, at least it is not just mine


----------



## Defective (Jan 23, 2011)

hmm, at that age they should not be doing that kind of thing!! did you get them from a breeder or a pet shop? where they come from and the first few months of life can also impact on their behaviour later in life. this also gos for health conditions like arthritis like in humans, you stay active your mobility stays pretty good dogs and cats are the same. my cat is 11 this year and runs around like an 8wk old kitten but my aunties cat is 16 this year and is on medication for arthritis. maybe, depending on who is at home (don't know about time limits) a long walk in the morning and a long walk at night and chuck a tennis ball around for a while should kill the boredom factor. most working dogs like kelpies, heelers, collies (bearded, old english, breards) will get objects and bring them back. like being told to 'fetch' without the command.

a good game to play is soccer literally i had a dog that could play soccer so yeah.


----------



## hugsta (Jan 23, 2011)

You can't stop arthritis from being healthy and active, you can help it or reduce it, but you can't stop getting it.

I woudl say your dog is bored. Same reason why dogs dig holes.


----------



## PicklePants (Jan 23, 2011)

as long as they aren't chewing and/or eating the rocks, i wouldn't be too worried. chewing them could cause damage to their teeth and gums, while eating them could cause internal blockages and ruptured linings. it could also indicate a vitamin deficiency.

if they are just collecting the rocks, i'd suggest introducing some new toys to keep them occupied during the day. meaty bones are also good.

either way, i'm sure you'll figure something out


----------



## Jessica (Jan 23, 2011)

Lambert: Well they have never done it before, just started in the last few months... though now that u mention it, one has just started with arthritis medicatuon and we do not walk her as much as the other... should probably try to give her more excerise but she is getting old and it is getting increasingly harder for her....

hugsta: hmm, well how would we make the older one less bored without making her sore because of the arthritis?

PicklePants: yeah a new toy might be a good idea, but when they used to have toys it was always the younger one that would play with them not the oldest one.. and the youngest gets more walks and things then the older one so i duno... :S i dont think the oldest likes that sort of thing...


----------



## Defective (Jan 23, 2011)

hmmm this may help you out on the exercise front with the older one
Dog Arthritis and Exercise

i don't know how much accupuncture is for animals but it works the same way as with humans as that is what they did on my aunties cat to relieve some of his pain.( he couldn't jump up onto couches but he can now)


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 23, 2011)

A friend's schnauzer decided to eat rocks and that was a very expensive vet visit to remove the blockage. If they are merely collectors, you are lucky. Try freezing some wet bread, kibble and meat inside a kong toy - keeps them busy for a while. Scattering handfuls of tiny cat kibble can make for a fun search game (just do it away from the bricks!). Walk the older one - just not as far or fast. They still love getting a chance to smell new things. You can also buy "boredom buster" toys that you can put food into. The dogs bat them around and they eventually release bits of food. Alternate 2 or 3 things so they have a different challenge each day. They are very smart dogs and need mental stimulation.


----------



## Jen (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you tried Sachas blend for the arthritis? We got some for our old dog and she was bouncing around like a puppy


----------



## Jessica (Jan 23, 2011)

Lambert: Wow that sheet is really helpful thankyou :] i have never heard of accupuncture for animals.. would just ask a vert about that then???

pythonmum: That is actually some really good ideas.. i have always wanted to get them one of them ball thingy's but never actually did, i guess now would be the right time to :]

Jen: hmm, never heard of it, do u know where we could get some?


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 23, 2011)

You can get Sasha's Blend from online vet supplies - our rottie (Sasha) is on it or on PAW osteosupport capsules. I order from vetproductsdirect or aussiepet and save heaps on my shampoos, wormers and arthritis preparations.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 23, 2011)

My old dog that has passed RIP Zappa___He use to love rocks and stones and did similar things as your dogs do ..just becareful though he actually cracked off a canine tooth from his rock habit


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 23, 2011)

I totally agree with pythonmum - get a "Kong" and fill it with something your dog fancies - keeps em busy for hours. And hope that neither of them eats any of those rocks because it is an expensive exercise to have them surgically removed!


----------



## Jessica (Jan 23, 2011)

pythonmum: Ohh ok thankyou :]

redbellybite: aww that is so sad  and LOL our eldest dog has a chipped tooth and we duno how she got it :S

Darkhorse: Yeah it does sound like a great idea :] and yeah :S :S


----------

